# 06 Sentra Brake lights. Intermittent problems and now out altogether.



## breaddrink (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi guys,

Over the last 3 years or so I've experiences intermittent issues with mainly my rear left brake light.
I've stumbled along with it, as a change of bulb seemed to always (seemingly) fix it. I now wonder if the sheer randomness of the outages had been fooling me into believing this :/
For instance I was once pulled over by a cop for having no brakes, yet the under the spoiler light was working. Delightful guy. Spent 5 minutes yelling at me in front of my two kids.
I swapped out both brake lights after this, and they fired back into life again, so I presumed again it was just bulbs.

This Friday my girlfriend told me that my whole brake light assembly was out as she followed me home that night. This includes the under the spoiler light.
Running lights were then active.

I just today changed out both 10 amp fuses both under the dash and in the engine compartment for lights (I believe the one in the engine compartment reads tail, and the one in the cabin reads brake) - Still no brake lights. Tossed the original fuses, but they both looked fine.
Any idea what might be up with it?

I'm no car genius, and I take self repairs in a case by case basis. Next step in my mind is to swap out the brake light switch? Otherwise I have no idea.

Rob.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There may be a bad ground; check the ground connection at the tail light assembly.


----------

